# My "whacker" bike taillights



## LEDism (Jul 20, 2006)

I just got two Lightman LED flashers (amber and blue) to supplement my red Cateye TL-LD600 blinkie on my recumbent trike. They seem to put out much more light than the Cateye, and I like the color combination of blue, amber, and red. My only concern is whether local law enforcement will have a problem with it. I read this thread by The LED Museum, and since according to his profile he lives in the same city as me, I am a bit concerned.

I have no problem with replacing the blue light with a green one if need be, but damn it looks pretty!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 20, 2006)

That story is from when he lived in Seattle.
Check with your local PD.


----------



## kennyj (Jul 20, 2006)

If it's going on any public roads, chances are quite good that any passing LEOs will take a dim view of any flashing blue lights. You'll have to check with your local PD to be sure, but I doubt they'll let you do it.


----------



## LEDism (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I figured as much. I have a green Lightman on order from e-tip, since Brightguy doesn't carry them. I'll keep the blue one for places that are away from public roads.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you know you could just have changed the lens cover?


----------



## kennyj (Aug 3, 2006)

You sure? If those are colored LEDs, lens covers have no meaning in terms of color output.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 16, 2006)

kennyj said:


> You sure? If those are colored LEDs, lens covers have no meaning in terms of color output.


 
Your right kennyj, the leds are colored, I thought they were like the standard strobe versions, clear lights with colored lenses, my mistake for assuming.


----------

